# NBC Streaming Book of Daniel



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

NBC has started streaming the unaired episodes of Book of Daniel on-line here. The story is here. If anyone can figure out how to download it & burn it to DVD so we don't have to huddle around the computer monitor, let me know.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Way cool!!! :up:

I don't care about that particular show but would love to see this happen for other shows I have enjoyed that were taken off the air with episodes still in the can.


----------



## BrandonSi (Jun 5, 2003)

That's awesome! I'm sure someone will figure out how to download it eventually.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

So if I download it, and don't pay for it, is this stealing?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

BrandonSi said:


> That's awesome! I'm sure someone will figure out how to download it eventually.


I did it like this:

mplayer -dumpstream -dumpfile bookofdaniel_105.wmv mms://a463.v221816.c22181.g.vm.akamaistream.net/7/463/22181/v0001/nbcwplus.download.akamai.com/20773/bookofdaniel/bookofdaniel_105.wmv

(should be one line)

Crappy quality though -- 192x144.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow, for free? For once we can download something and not have to hear a speech about doing so.


----------



## Eight47 (Feb 22, 2003)

BrandonSi said:


> That's awesome! I'm sure someone will figure out how to download it eventually.





dswallow said:


> You can use a program like SDP (http://sdp.ppona.com/) to download the Windows Media stream as a WMV file that can then be played back at your leisure (or converted to some other format).


Thanks to dswallow


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Actually the highest resolution stream is 400x300 (including the black bars). If you're streaming less it's because it's not able to stream fast enough and dropping down to lower resolutions. In any event, it's still not that great a resolution, but definitely better than 192x144.

BTW, we did start talking about the streaming in the middle of the other thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3721486&&#post3721486


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

I wish they'd just put it on iTunes.


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

can someone walk me through the steps of downloading this with SDP? I have the program running. I'm trying to either "open" or "go" on either the main url "http://www.nbc.com/The_Book_of_Daniel/", and I've also tried doing that on the actual feed from that site, "http://mfile.akamai.com/22181/wmv/nbcwplus.download.akamai.com/20773/bookofdaniel/bookofdaniel_105.asx, 
but nothing happens. It says "standby" but I'm not sure what to do.

When I put the asx file in the box on "file/open", I get the following:


> Media changing ...
> ---- ** Accessing Location ** ----
> ---- A HTTP location failed to connect ----
> HTTP location failed or page not found
> HTTP location parse failed


But I can see it fine when I go to the actual webpage. It opens up, plays in the window just fine.
Help!!


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

ok, I think I got it. I loaded my proxy servers and it seems to be recording. Cool....


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Use this URL in SDP:

http://www.nbc.com/nbc/Video/asx/Book_of_Daniel/bookofdaniel_105.asx

It'll load addresses from this file and you can select which to use on the bottom of the SDP window (there'll be 3, all the same anyway).


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

Anybody have the current asx url for episode 106? I can't use the nbc page as they are being restrictive on OS and browser. 

Thanks.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

ccooperev said:


> Anybody have the current asx url for episode 106? I can't use the nbc page as they are being restrictive on OS and browser.
> 
> Thanks.


Look at http://www.nbc.com/scripts/bookofdaniel106.cgi

and you'll get something like:


```
mms://a1787.v221815.c22181.g.vm.akamaistream.net/7/1787/22181/v0001/nbcwplus.download.akamai.com/20773/bookofdaniel_!/bookofdaniel_106.wmv?auth=daEaKcQbIdZaNa_dMcYancNa7aNdobFbjaE-bd5cZG-bA-qzzuBrnjFrqx&aifp=v0001
```
Which you can then paste into SDP or Windows Media Player.


----------



## starneml (Oct 31, 2005)

Anyone think they will webcast the skipped episode (Revelations) - I looked at the Recap on the NBC Webside and it did look like a good episode. Since they are webcasting them, why not let us see ALL 8 episodes and not just 7 of them?


----------



## jaypb (Dec 10, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Look at http://www.nbc.com/scripts/bookofdaniel106.cgi
> 
> and you'll get something like:
> 
> ...


Hey Doug--I tried copying/pasting the address you have above into the SDP *open* entry, but this is the message I receive:

> Initialising streaming protocol, waiting for reply...
> TCP network timing packets received
> Server Error Message : You do not have access to the location or file
> Disconnected

Admittedly this is my first few days of experience with this software. Has something changed? I was able to glean episode 5 using SDP last week, but this week it seems that they've changed things up a bit....


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Don't try to use that mms link, go to the http link in a regular browser and use the mms link that's returned from it. In IE you might need to View the page source to see it; in Firefox it shows the XML in the main window.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

If this gets a reasonable audience how long will it be before they start this with iTunes at $1.99 per episode. Then how long before we see shows cancelled mid-season because ratings are low and they can make more money showing it on iTunes.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

SDP is telling me:
> Server Error Message : You do not have access to the location or file
> Disconnected

when I try to use this address:
mms://a1787.v221815.c22181.g.vm.akamaistream.net/7/1787/22181/v0001/nbcwplus.download.akamai.com/20773/bookofdaniel_!/bookofdaniel_106.wmv?auth=daEc5cqddbqaEdmczbqdUceaib2dvcoa3a4-bd53JU-bA-rzDwApsjwupw&aifp=v0001

which I got from:
http://www.nbc.com/scripts/bookofdaniel106.cgi

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I haven't been able to get this episode either. I can't even view it on NBC's site.


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

nhaigh said:


> If this gets a reasonable audience how long will it be before they start this with iTunes at $1.99 per episode. Then how long before we see shows cancelled mid-season because ratings are low and they can make more money showing it on iTunes.


I'm curious what the download attempts stats are? I'm guessing its in the tens of thousands if not hundreds of thousands. If they would put it on iTunes, they would get revenue. As it is now, they don't get any commercial revenue for showing it on their site.

While NBC at least is showing it on their site, they are discriminating against non Microsoft-Windows/IE users such as myself by using a proprietary windows only content server and format.

This is the first show that I would *gladly* pay money to download. Are you listening NBC???


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

ccooperev said:


> This is the first show that I would *gladly* pay money to download. Are you listening NBC???


Go to www.dell.com and pay some money for a real computer and you, too, can download the show directly.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

What's going on with these streams? I thought there was supposed to be a new one every Friday. I got the first one, but was never able to get last Friday's, and am having the same problem today.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

PJO1966 said:


> What's going on with these streams? I thought there was supposed to be a new one every Friday. I got the first one, but was never able to get last Friday's, and am having the same problem today.


You have Windows? You have IE6/IE7?

Episodes change around 8pm ET on Friday.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

dswallow said:


> You have Windows? You have IE6/IE7?
> 
> Episodes change around 8pm ET on Friday.


I have IE7. When I log on to the page it says "click to play". I click and the screen changes. It says "Ready" but when I hit play nothing happens. I've tried right clicking to get the location to try to download it using SDP but that gets me nowhere as well.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

PJO1966 said:


> I have IE7. When I log on to the page it says "click to play". I click and the screen changes. It says "Ready" but when I hit play nothing happens. I've tried right clicking to get the location to try to download it using SDP but that gets me nowhere as well.


Have you tried going to http://www.nbc.com/scripts/bookofdaniel106.cgi and taking the mms link it provides and using it in SDP (or opening it within media player).

Maybe reset the security levels and other settings in IE7 -- I click on the image and it begins playing.

If all else fails, if you email me a note I'll email back a link to a torrent where I have my DIVX conversion of it available.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Have you tried going to http://www.nbc.com/scripts/bookofdaniel106.cgi and taking the mms link it provides and using it in SDP


That did the trick... thanks again, Doug.


----------



## landrumdh (Oct 6, 2003)

Mental mote read this thread when on computer


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Episode 107 is up now; go to http://www.nbc.com/scripts/bookofdaniel.cgi and use the mms link that's provided on that page.

Amusing how they've now used 3 different methods to provide 3 episodes.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

How is everyone watching them? I made a video CD and the quality was pretty crappying.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

mtnagel said:


> How is everyone watching them? I made a video CD and the quality was pretty crappying.


I just put the video converted to DivX onto a CD and play it on my DVD player.

Quality is crappy -- the source video is crappy. But it's still better than not having it at all.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

dswallow said:


> I just put the video converted to DivX onto a CD and play it on my DVD player.
> 
> Quality is crappy -- the source video is crappy. But it's still better than not having it at all.


I may try that. The video cd is actually reducing the resolution, so it's even worse. BTW, 106 started fine, but the stopped and now I can an error. Can you PM the torrent link for it? Thanks!


----------



## jaypb (Dec 10, 2003)

mtnagel said:


> I may try that. The video cd is actually reducing the resolution, so it's even worse. BTW, 106 started fine, but the stopped and now I can an error. Can you PM the torrent link for it? Thanks!


Actually, episode 107 just crapped out for me as I was downloading it. About 54% through and an error message popped up. And, when I had originally tried to download it at 3am I kept getting a "You don't have access to this file" message. Weird things.

Now if someone could JUST help me figure out how to get SDP to download streaming media from YahooSports I'd be happy......


----------



## heyitscory (Apr 6, 2004)

atrac said:


> Wow, for free? For once we can download something and not have to hear a speech about doing so.


No, you still have to hear a speech, but this time it's Jesus.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Man, episode 6 was powerful!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I haven't watched any of the downloaded episodes yet.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I'm on a Mac so I'm having a ton of trouble streaming these and/or even trying to save the video on my PC which I tried earlier this week.

I really don't care too much about quality at this point, I just want to see them.

If anyone would care to PM me some/all of the torrent links I'd really appreciate it.

(if the torrent files are WMV files that's OK, I SHOULD be able to play them OK on my rather slow Mac)


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I PM'd you with torrent links for the DivX conversions I did, however the WMV files are available through the usual sources; I've seen them listed among those at www.isohunt.com for example.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Once again I can't view the episode on-line. Was there a new one tonight?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

PJO1966 said:


> Was there a new one tonight?


Nope.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Nope.


Isn't there going to be a new one posted tonight? Don't they still have one episode left that hasn't aired either on NBC or online?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Apparently they won't be showing the one they skipped over. So that would make a total of 8. I guess I was off in the titles, then.


----------



## RobertD (May 2, 2006)

I got episode 5 but not 6, 7 or 8...I used WM Recorder v10.21 and it worked perfectly for episode 5. How can I get to episodes 6,7, and 8? Does anyone have a working mm link to these or can anyone upload these other episodes to me?


----------



## dumplehead (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey guys,

Maybe You can help me out. I'm also trying to download streamed videos to my PC, but I stuck with this one:

website "tomgreen" in "on demand" section "COSTA RICA"

There's a video URL, called:

I can't download it with SDP or with DAP... I tried putting h.t.t.p in front, a.s.f or w.m.v at the end, but no luck. SDP gives me:

"Server Error Message : You do not have access to the location or file"

Is it possible to do something?

I love Tom Green, but I can't stream it cause my connection os too slow. So I want to download his videos... Any help would be appreciated. Thanx.


----------

